# help with my new bulb



## okia42 (Mar 31, 2007)

I just purchased a NUTRI GROW 18" 15 watt bulb. It seems that it is not as bright as my old GE Aqua Rays 25 watt bulb. I have a 20 gallon tank. Witch one do you think is going to work with plants. Any help is great.

This is my first post and my start at live plants.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

neither one, IMO....I'd get a GE Sunshine bulb from Lowe's or Wally's for a bit over $6. They are full spectrum and 5000k, just what plants like.


----------

